# Local 104 Bootcamp 2018!



## Eric3900C (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey everyone, I’ve been wanting to be a lineman for a long time and last July finally started the application process. Scored a 5 on aptitude test and thought my interview went fairly well. Has anyone received the call or letter for when the next boot camp might start? Or have any inside input on when it might start?? I really am hoping to get called and understand it could not even happen given my lack of experience or lack thereof but the anticipation is killing me. Thanks all in advance


----------

